# Can you use oxiclean on wool?



## AngelBee

Angelo gets his longies so grungy looking. I do not know what to use to REALLY clean them.

Would soaking them in oxiclean damage the fiber?

I have knit/crochet longies and wool pants.

Thanks


----------



## my3punkins2005

interesting i wonder if this would get stains out of wool ..?


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3punkins2005* 
interesting i wonder if this would get stains out of wool ..?

I know...that is what I am thinking. Some of my wool looks so....blah.


----------



## Kajira

The problem would be getting it out I think, it's a form of detergent so it would take a bit to get all the suds out, atleast that's what I think


----------



## odenata

The other thing I wonder is about water temp. Oxiclean works best with hot water. I bet you could mix with hot water and let it cool down, though.

I might try this on a pair of wool shorts dd has, b/c they have some bad dirt stains, and I don't really have anything to lose. If I do, I'll post and let you know how it went!


----------



## PrettyBird

I got an old used Aristocrat from someone and made it look fantastic. I handwashed it in warm water in a mixture of Dawn, Oxyclean, and a TINY bit of bleach. I scrubbed and scrubbed with my hands and then rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. I then soaked it in a mixture of Eucalan plus a little extra lanolin. It looks great and works great too. It is possible I damaged the fiber a little bit but I can't tell. I would normally never use that stuff on wool but these were dirty and wool wash just wasn't going to cut it.


----------



## odenata

Okay, I just tried it. I mixed a scoop of Oxiclean with hot water until it dissolved completely and then added cold water until it was luke warm and put the shorts into soak. Left for about an hour, and then did several rinses. They are now soaking in some wool wash, and I'll probably do another rinse, another wool wash soak, rinse, and then lanolize.

I think it did get the stains out, and it didn't damage the wool as far as I can tell.







The rinsing is definitely the hard part - lots of suds to get out!


----------



## my3punkins2005

whoo hoo i think im going to try it no fadeing on the colors? i have a pair of cheap LJ longies coming to me with some stains on them hoping to get them out!! i have been lucky so far with getting stains out but the wool wash bar isn't working on some of these thanks for the answers mama's!!!


----------



## momto l&a

Oxygen bleach is not to be used on silk or wool.


----------



## AngelBee

I may try it as I will not let him really wear them as they look except for to bed.

I actually wash all of my wool in hot....just no aggitation til it is room temp.


----------



## my3punkins2005

angela i did it with 3 things and guess what stains dissapeared whoo hoo!!


----------

